# Anyone up for some squidding?



## fish_for_me (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi all, i thought since the snapper arent on the chew around ricketts point at the moment, i was wondering if anyone wanted to go for a squid around mentone beach as i have noticed there are some good weed patches, that look like they would quite possibly weild some squid. Next flat day, when there hasent been much rain (therefor the water is not murky) i was going to head out on sunrise and have some fun on these sea creatures. Anyone interested?


----------

